# Vape reminders



## Willi (22/11/19)

What might be cool if there are random fotos out in every day life that reminds you of something vape related. this can be all just for fun. I see a lot of things that just make me laugh and maybe a tab would be cool. There might be I just haven’t seen. 
I’ll add a foto of what made me laugh.

It looks like the difference stages of coil building

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------

